# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Silverlight 4 DataGrid displaying everything as CheckBoxes

## acrym

My DataGrid is displaying all my data as CheckBoxes, even when the values aren't booleans.

This is my XAML:


```
 <sdk:DataGrid AutoGenerateColumns="False" Height="520" HorizontalAlignment="Left" Margin="0,89,0,0" Name="tblUsers" VerticalAlignment="Top" Width="1060" AlternatingRowBackground="#414A4A4E" AreRowDetailsFrozen="False" ItemsSource="{Binding}" DataContext="{Binding}" SelectionChanged="tblUsers_SelectionChanged">
                        <sdk:DataGrid.Columns>
                            <sdk:DataGridCheckBoxColumn CanUserReorder="True" CanUserResize="True" CanUserSort="True" Header="Username" Width="Auto" Binding="{Binding Path=Username}" />
                            <sdk:DataGridCheckBoxColumn CanUserReorder="True" CanUserResize="True" CanUserSort="True" Header="Password" Width="Auto" Binding="{Binding Password}" />
                            <sdk:DataGridCheckBoxColumn CanUserReorder="True" CanUserResize="True" CanUserSort="True" Header="Email" Width="Auto" Binding="{Binding Email}" />
                            <sdk:DataGridCheckBoxColumn CanUserReorder="True" CanUserResize="True" CanUserSort="True" Header="Verification" Width="Auto" Binding="{Binding Verification}" />
                            <sdk:DataGridCheckBoxColumn CanUserReorder="True" CanUserResize="True" CanUserSort="True" Header="Pool" Width="Auto" Binding="{Binding Pool}"/>
                            <sdk:DataGridCheckBoxColumn CanUserReorder="True" CanUserResize="True" CanUserSort="True" Header="Allow_Messaging" Width="Auto" Binding="{Binding Allow_Messaging}"/>
                            <sdk:DataGridCheckBoxColumn CanUserReorder="True" CanUserResize="True" CanUserSort="True" Header="Rating" Width="Auto" Binding="{Binding Rating}"/>
                            <sdk:DataGridCheckBoxColumn CanUserReorder="True" CanUserResize="True" CanUserSort="True" Header="Rating_Number" Width="Auto" Binding="{Binding Rating_Number}"/>
                        </sdk:DataGrid.Columns>
                    </sdk:DataGrid>
```


This is the Class it is bound to:



```
 public class UserTableSource
        {
            public string Username { get; set; }
            public string Password { get; set; }
            public string Email { get; set; }
            public string Verification { get; set; }
            public string Pool { get; set; }
            public bool Allow_Messaging { get; set; }
            public double Rating { get; set; }
            public int Rating_Number { get; set; }
         
            public UserTableSource()
            {
            }
            public UserTableSource(UserTableSource rhs)
            {
                Username = rhs.Username;
                Password = rhs.Password;
                Email = rhs.Email;
                Verification = rhs.Verification;
                Pool = rhs.Pool;
                Allow_Messaging = rhs.Allow_Messaging;
                Rating = rhs.Rating;
                Rating_Number = rhs.Rating_Number;
              
            }

        }
```


This code just gets the MySQL Results (in the form of a string, joined by CHAR_188), and adds them to the datagrid.





```
               

 result = result.TrimEnd(CHAR_188);

                string[] users = result.Split(CHAR_188);
                object[] fields;
                userData.Clear();
                originalUserData.Clear();

                for (int n = 0; n < users.Length; n++)
                {
                    fields = users[n].Split(DOUBLE_BAR);

                    UserTableSource newData = new UserTableSource();
                    newData.Username= fields[0].ToString();
                    newData.Password = fields[1].ToString();
                    newData.Email = fields[2].ToString();
                    newData.Verification = fields[3].ToString();
                    newData.Pool = fields[4].ToString();
                    newData.Allow_Messaging = Convert.ToBoolean(fields[5]).ToString();
                    newData.Rating = Convert.ToDouble(fields[6]);
                    newData.Rating_Number = Convert.ToInt32(fields[7]);

                    userData.Add(newData);

                }
                foreach (UserTableSource data in userData)
                    originalUserData.Add(new UserTableSource(data));

                tblUsers.DataContext = null;
               
                tblUsers.DataContext = userData;

            }
```

----------

